# Sunny Coast Social Meet Wednesday 10 December



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

The Xmas meet up is approaching.

We normally hold this one at a local (Caloundra) restaurant and partners are most welcome.

We've had two suggestions for venue so far:

Indiyum http://www.indiyum.com.au

Or

Forty-five 51 (no website, tapas style food on Bulcock Street)

If you're keen to join us can you please let me know your preference and if you'll be bringing a partner so we can make a booking closer to the date.

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## gegan (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Joel

I'll be in Caloundra that week from Sunday the 7th, I'd be interested to meet some other kayak fishers. No restaurant preference, I have been to 4551 once, it was good, but I also love Indian food! I'll be fishing the passage in a grey Viking Esprit so if you see me do say hi.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice one Greg.

Keep your eyes posted on here for updates on the venue. Plenty of kayakers hit the passage and you're sure to pick up a hint or two ;-)

Joel


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

At the moment I've received RSVP's from:
Joel
Curtis
Mark (maybe Heather?)
Tristan & Sara
Paul (maybe Karyn)
Greg
Greg (Gegan)

Booking is currently for 10 at 6pm at Forty-Five 51 in Caloundra.

If you'd like to come as well please let me know by Monday so I can confirm numbers with the restaurant.

Merry Xmas all!

Joel


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Ill be there with bells on Joel. See you there.

Greg H


----------



## gegan (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for organizing that Joel, and for your advice. I did get what I think was a small grunter bream this morning - after paddling to the Blue Hole I was heading for the powerboat club, as the wind had picked up a lot, but still trolling a minnow and it got hit. I haven't caught one of these before, I was very surprised to see a 28cm fish - it pulled much more than a 40+cm flathead!

I enjoyed meeting the group, and it was a great feed there at 4551 too. Best wishes for your trip too.


----------

